# Glad, but confused



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

What should I do about the fact that I have more "likes" than posts on TC?

- Bill


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

Now you have another.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Post more.

.............


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Create lousy posts


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

What you're supposed to do is give back to the tc community by 'liking' every post I've ever made no matter how flippant or trivial the content is. It's the only way you can redeem yourself!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Turn yourself in to local authorities.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Use curse words here and I'm pretty sure your likes rating will fall .


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

BillT said:


> What should I do about the fact that I have more "likes" than posts on TC?
> 
> - Bill


Nothing!

Besides, the ToS being as they are, you (nor any of us) will every know how many _dislikes_ our posts may have gotten!

And since I recall a number of your posts, all completely sincere, genuine, inquiring and / or with honest comment, I'd say just continue as you have been


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Get into a field where pats on the back translate into greenbacks. Then tell me what it is.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Doesn't that just mean at least one of your posts got more than one like? I think everyone has accomplished that, at least.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

violadude said:


> Doesn't that just mean at least one of your posts got more than one like? I think everyone has accomplished that, at least.


No, that means his average post had more than one like.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

BillT said:


> What should I do about the fact that I have more "likes" than posts on TC?
> 
> - Bill





PetrB said:


> Nothing!
> 
> Besides, the ToS being as they are, you (nor any of us) will every know how many _dislikes_ our posts may have gotten!
> 
> And since I recall a number of your posts, all completely sincere, genuine, inquiring and / or with honest comment, I'd say just continue as you have been


It may mean that the quality of your postings are popular amongst the membership.

Btw, thread moved to Community Forum.


----------

